# duck hunting tattoos



## m&s kennels (Mar 14, 2009)

was wondering if any one has any good tattoos or know of a site for waterfowl tattoos, thinking of getting one. want it to be about duck hunting or labs and want a christain theme to go with it. thanks every one!!


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Go ask about tattoos on the refuge...:razz:
________
TAOISM FORUMS


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

If you have a good tattoo artist, he/she will be able to design you something sweet based off of your description. A good one doesn't just lay the gun down on your skin, but will draw something for you to see...


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

:shock: ???


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Here ya go, I designed this one myself, even Christian themed:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Oh and before someone asks, the dog is on a retrieve. You can put this one on your right arm then put the dog on your chest running toward the left arm which will have a tat of a dead duck floating


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

achiro said:


> Here ya go, I designed this one myself, even Christian themed:


I hope you copyrighted this!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

For your left arm:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

1st retriever said:


> I hope you copyrighted this!


Nope, I give freely of my art so that the world can have joy.


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

that is some funny stuff right there


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

achiro said:


> For your left arm:


Thats art in Oklahoma!!!!

Playing


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Some folks have pm'd me and said they can't find my art website so I thought I better post this last one that you will put on your chest(notice how I added fast lines behind the dog, even behind his head. Attention to details is important in quality art and I wanted the dog to look like he is running REALLY fast):


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha! I just almost fell out of my chair thats hysterical!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

OH and you can do the dog in different colors if you prefer:
Choco:








Yeller:








Or breeds
Chessie:








or golden:


----------



## maxx (Jan 1, 2005)

Do back crackers ever work on Fridays?


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

maxx said:


> Do back crackers ever work on Fridays?


DUH! I work on my art!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Man you are a good artist!


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Here you go. Right in your back yard.

http://www.tomrenshaw.com/index2.htm


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Lee N said:


> Here you go. Right in your back yard.
> 
> http://www.tomrenshaw.com/index2.htm


Tom Renshaw did the one in my Avatar from some photos. A TRUE artist but at least an 8 month waiting list.

Dan


----------



## m&s kennels (Mar 14, 2009)

all-out- i really like that tattoo i think i am gonna give him a call and set up an appointment with him. 

as for the other art on here dont really know if the wife would let me put a lab running across my chest lol!!!


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

achiro said:


> OH and you can do the dog in different colors if you prefer:
> Choco:
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO.........................
________
MARIJUANA INDICA


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

1st retriever said:


> Man you are a good artist!


Thank you, it's taken a lot of practice and hard work but I think I finally have it down.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

achiro said:


> Thank you, it's taken a lot of practice and hard work but I think I finally have it down.


Do you give lessons? I really wish my dogs turned out like that!lol


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

1st retriever said:


> Do you give lessons? I really wish my dogs turned out like that!lol


When I open my studio I will offer classes once per week, thanks for asking.


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

achiro said:


> Thank you, it's taken a lot of practice and hard work but I think I finally have it down.


Great work...but where is the Toller, Flatcoat & Curly? ;-)


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

achiro said:


> When I open my studio I will offer classes once per week, thanks for asking.


Sweet, sign me up!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Tollwest said:


> Great work...but where is the Toller, Flatcoat & Curly? ;-)


Everybody knows those dogs don't run fast enough for the fast lines, it would just look weird.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Looking for an old post and ran across this, geez I'm a moron! LOL


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

finkomania said:


> that is some funny stuff right there


No doubt...lol


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

m&s kennels said:


> all-out- i really like that tattoo i think i am gonna give him a call and set up an appointment with him.
> 
> as for the other art on here dont really know if the wife would let me put a lab running across my chest lol!!!


If your wife REALLY loves you, she won't let you get a tattoo…unless it is henna!

Meredith


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

This entire thread and Achiro's art are the perfect the antidote to a really crappy day. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

achiro said:


> Here ya go, I designed this one myself, even Christian themed:


Classic !!!! and looks better than some of seen!


----------

